# Armies with no set BSB models



## emporer of chaos (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, so i personally play Warriors of Chaos, that GW in all their wisdom seem to lack a few models for, one of which is a BSB which everone reckons in 8th is really important so i thought i'd have a go at making one.heres my chaos BSB, the marauders there for comparison, but i wanted to see if people had other conversions for armies that lack afforable (non-metal) BSBs like lizardmen, dark elves and a whole lot more as far as im aware.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

with ogres, you get stanf=dard bearers, but that dont realy stand out for a BSB, i for mine, i used the ogre champion from avatars of war, then added a few bits for his standard


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well WE have a BSB model... 2 in fact if you can get ahold of the limited edition one, but one is uglier then sin and the second is very rare... so I converted my own, staring with the wardancer lord
this one:


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well WoC did have one even though you can't get them any more,
as for conversions you can take a slaanesh lord link below and give him a warhorse but its not cheap.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440108a&prodId=prod1050024 

as for my other conversion its going in to the painting comp so l can't show pics but down below is the old BSB which you can still find on ebay for a good price. ~desu


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres a rather poor picture of my chaos dwarf bsb (there's definately no model for this one) I used the joseph bugman from the white dwarf limited edition model with some random bits and greenstuff.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in the same predicament as Tim/Steve.
There is ONE metal model for Beastmen BSB, but it is A) rare/games day
B) Ugly as it still conforms to the old 2-D molding.

Here is a pic of the one I made. It's a "True Beast Banner" (+1 str) 
When I have time, I will make one for each Beastman banner.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

nice work there blackspine, love the freehand


----------

